# Finally some rims n new pics



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Got some 18's...I'm stoked..thinkin i shudda gone 19's! Blacking out my tails light and rear spoiler next.:th_coolio:


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Lookin' good!!!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Diggin those. I love the 5 spoke look.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Those look pretty nice can't wait to see what's next!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I really like them ! I don't think 19s would look that good with the 5 spoke.

Drop it next


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

love the look. keep us updated on the tail lights and sopiler.


----------



## PalmBeachCruze (Jul 7, 2013)

Where did u get those. I've been looking for good looking five spokes and can't find anywhere?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I really like them ! I don't think 19s would look that good with the 5 spoke.
> 
> iKerm 19's are perfect for the car..the ones Cruzado put on are the same that I got but he put 18's on his..and yes Cruzado, your from SoCal so instinct should of been default on the 19's..**** i put 19's and thought i should have gone 20!! eibachs next tho...


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, I guess I gotta be that guy.... They look like my stock 17s, too plain. If they were black or deep well they would look better. However its your car brother, if you like it more power to you..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I would have gone 19's but they look really nice. Gives it a very clean look.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I want to see them in white. I have a feeling it would look pretty clean, especially lowered.


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

hehe..thanks for the ifeedback guys. DiscountWheelwarehouse.com Drilled to 5 x 105 from the git go-thrilled about that! Mach 5 silvers. 19's haha...yeah prolly. Everybodys got black rims...they do look cool but im over it persoanlly speaking. Here in socal...its every other car! To even go out and buy rims is a vain thing for me...LOL but I figured im in my car almost 3 hours a day...wtf...right. White? yes considered that too and im sure that would be pretty cool. Lowering is an option but mannnn ...the price! Just blacked out my rear spoiler. tail lights next......and MAYYYYbe a blacked out roof. More pics soon. Peace brothers!


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Cruzado...i purchased my wheels from the same vendor..funny how the same set (different size and color) was ordered for the same vehicle within the same time frame.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Cruzado...i purchased my wheels from the same vendor..funny how the same set (different size and color) was ordered for the same vehicle within the same time frame.


Pic or it didn't happen

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

cyclewild said:


> Lookin' good!!!



Yea Lookin good man


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Did you find a wheel/tire combo that matches the heighth of the original wheels. If not, wouldn't it cause trouble with the active handling, traction control, speedo, etc etc? The Buick Verano has some great looking wheels that surely would fit the Cruze. I wonder if anyone has tried a swap using those?


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Roadrage- yeah I wondered the same thing...but yeah worked out good. ParisTNDude- the stocks were 17' 225/50/17. I went 235/45/18 so the overall diameter stayed the same. If I had gone 19's, the tire would be something like 23/40/19.... I guess the cool thing about discountwheelwarehouse is they know very well about the 5 X 10 bolt pattern and they were good to say Hey we can drill them to that! Price I thought was fairly good.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

iKermit said:


> I really like them ! I don't think 19s would look that good with the 5 spoke.
> 
> Drop it next


This. I like the 5 spoke!


----------

